
Google Just Became the First Foreign Internet Company to Launch in Cuba - altstar
https://www.buzzfeed.com/sheerafrenkel/google-just-became-the-first-foreign-internet-company-to?utm_term=.tmVWOQERD#.cwdLR3z7Z
======
okwap
Will they leave later, just like in China?

